# dopo tentato aggiornamento non parte la rete

## matteo.pata

Ciao ho un problema dovuto al tentato aggiornamento a world.

mi si è piatanto su un errore di dchpcd e da quando ho riavviato il pc non mi vieni più caricata la rete e neache se la faccio partire a mano funziona.

nella schermata di avvio non mi vieni + caricato il runlevl3 e mi esci questo tipo di errore

```
Dependency info is missing!

Please run #/sbin/depscan.sh

to fix this
```

Ho provato a far partire lo script ma non succede nulla.Qualcuno mi sa dare una mano...ciao grazie

----------

## magowiz

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> Ciao ho un problema dovuto al tentato aggiornamento a world.
> 
> mi si è piatanto su un errore di dchpcd e da quando ho riavviato il pc non mi vieni più caricata la rete e neache se la faccio partire a mano funziona.
> 
> nella schermata di avvio non mi vieni + caricato il runlevl3 e mi esci questo tipo di errore
> ...

 

mi pare di aver capito dai tuoi precedenti post che sei partito con uno stage del 2006 e quindi magari può essere che tu abbia pacchetti non proprio aggiornatissimi.

Io prima di tutto fossi in te avvierei con il cd della minimal (o anche una knoppix) che dovrebbe riuscire a farti partire la rete ,monterei la tua root , farei il chroot in essa , sincronizzerei il portage , selezionerei un profilo "recente" (il 2007.0 può andare) e proverei a vedere se ti aggiorna qualcosa con emerge -av world . Tutto questo perchè così almeno avresti un ambiente in cui funziona la rete grazie al quale potresti "riparare" il tuo sistema.

----------

## matteo.pata

bene allora mi devo mettere sotto e provare con la guida per fare chroot e poi cambiare stage e profilo....

----------

## magowiz

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> bene allora mi devo mettere sotto e provare con la guida per fare chroot e poi cambiare stage e profilo....

 

in realtà lo stage viene "aggiornato" dando un emerge -uD world , così ti aggiorna tutti i pacchetti del sistema all'ultima versione stabile.

Lo stage di partenza non è altro che un certo numero di pacchetti già precompilati utili per avere un sistema base per installare.

Se vuoi proprio essere sicuro di ricompilarti tutto il sistema ex-novo potresti provare a dare emerge -e world (che ti ricompilera proprio TUTTO).

Fossi in te prima però cercherei di mettere qualche ottimizzazione nelle tue cflags, insomma sistemare un po' il tuo /etc/make.conf per aderire al tuo processore , avere una gentoo compilata per un generico x86 non ha molto senso, così facendo avresti un sistema con prestazioni simili alle varie distribuzioni binarie. Leggiti bene l'handbook, lì c'è scritto come impostare correttamente il tuo /etc/make.conf .

Dopo che l'hai "sistemato" , a questo punto sì , ti conviene fare un emerge -e world per ottimizzare TUTTI i pacchetti per il tuo processore.

----------

## matteo.pata

ok io come processore ho un intel centrino di un portatile e uso KDE qualche consiglio giusto per iniziare....

----------

## magowiz

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> ok io come processore ho un intel centrino di un portatile e uso KDE qualche consiglio giusto per iniziare....

 

guarda pure qua : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_M.28Centrino.29.2FCeleron_M

----------

## matteo.pata

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *matteo.pata wrote:*   ok io come processore ho un intel centrino di un portatile e uso KDE qualche consiglio giusto per iniziare.... 
> 
> guarda pure qua : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_M.28Centrino.29.2FCeleron_M

 

grazie mille

----------

## magowiz

figurati.

Comunque da quel che ho capito però hai usato lo stage per un generico 386 , dato che poi dovresti anche cambiare CHOST a questo punto ti conviene sì scaricare uno stage3 più consono al tuo sistema : almeno quello generico i686 se non trovi nulla di specifico per il centrino. 

in ogni caso dopo aver impostatato correttamente il tuo /etc/make.conf ti conviene fare un emerge -e world.

Ah, cosa importantissima : ricordati sempre di aggiornare i file di configurazione alla fine di ogni aggiornamento. A tal proposito puoi usare etc-update dispatch-conf o cfg-update (sono tre tool che fanno la stessa cosa con funzionalità diverse) provali un po' e vedi con quale ti trovi meglio.

Tra i file di configurazione che di solito non vengono sostituiti automaticamente da portage (e che quindi dovrai sostituire tu con uno dei tre tool che ti ho scritto sopra) figurano anche gli script di init dei servizi (quelli in /etc/init.d/ per intenderci) .

----------

